# Embarrassing question:



## tunajuice (May 20, 2009)

Seems that on long uphill grades my bike shorts invariably work their way down my butt – we’re talking the big plumbers crack. I’ve tried adjusting the seat angle and height within the parameters of maintaining an efficient and comfortable riding position – but that didn’t help much. And it occurs with different riding shorts (none of my riding shorts have belts).

Does this happen to anyone else?

Any suggestions?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe it's your body sayin' "I wanna be nekkid!"
Or too much 'tuna juice' :lol:

but, seriously, no idea

*chimed in to hear responses*


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tunajuice said:


> Seems that on long uphill grades my bike shorts invariably work their way down my butt - we're talking the big plumbers crack. I've tried adjusting the seat angle and height within the parameters of maintaining an efficient and comfortable riding position - but that didn't help much. And it occurs with different riding shorts (none of my riding shorts have belts).
> 
> Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Wear bib shorts


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

You could invent trail suspenders! Lol. Just kidding +1 for bibs.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Yep, bibs are the cure to plumber's crack whilst riding.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ ya sure...bibs will 'solve' that
but the base problem is still weird - shorts fallin down


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry But I fail to see how bibs are any less embarrassing than plumbers crack


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SimpleJon said:


> Sorry But I fail to see how bibs are any less embarrassing than plumbers crack


that photo is 'shooped' - shiggy cannot get girls to pose w/ him


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Do your shorts fit? Do you sag? Is there a drawstring? Do you wear your shorts around your waist where they are designed to be worn? These will all affect their fit. Also bib shorts will hide his a$$ crack, it's that simple, simplejon.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

What shorts do u have?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

beanbag said:


> What shorts do u have?


wondering this myself...


----------



## 330Ck (Nov 26, 2009)

Never had this problem...


----------



## Atomant (Mar 12, 2005)

lol this is a hilarious thread


----------



## poowilliams (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like you have a huge ass. A skin-tight full-body bib will visually accentuate the issue. Are you a girl? Keep that huge ass and deal with it. My wife has a big butt and I love it. Are you a guy? Ride your bike more. You disgust me.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe you got the wrong size shorts..try a size up.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Buy a pair of bib shorts and you will never have that problem again.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Bibshorts for the win: Comfy, efficient in cooling and in mobility, and they stay put. Biggest plus: no waistband constriction. If you're stuck riding with a bunch of dudes with "issues," you can wear your old baggies over them just fine too. Win / win.


----------



## Bidwell (May 24, 2012)

Same problem here, but I have an excuse. I'm a plumber.

Lots of Monkey Butt powder helped me...a little.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'll just echo what most others are saying here, bib shorts are where its at. When I started cycling a lot and decided to get some shorts I bought a few cheap pairs of various style shorts from different brands just to see whats what quality and fit wise. Well the one pair of bib shorts I bought has definitely been my go to short, the rest have been relegated to short commutes/errands/bar hopping underneath street clothes because for long rides nothing beats bibs.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

If bib shorts aren't your thing, I rock gym shorts and tie the drawstring. It works pretty well.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

Might also opt for a really long shirt, maybe a size in 'tall' to drop further down.


----------



## lgh (Jan 10, 2007)

Wear bibs. Only down side to bibs is more complicated nature calls.

Larry


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

lgh said:


> Wear bibs. Only down side to bibs is more complicated nature calls.
> 
> Larry


this does suck sometimes, especially if you wear bib-long tights in winter with a bunch of layers overtop of your upper body...taking a crap in the woods while only wearing a thin baselayer on top in sub-freezing temps is rather un-enjoyable.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

this thread has me rolling with laughter


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

My fox shorts do this, annoying!

Pearl izumi and quest shorts do not.problem solved!


----------



## simplej0ys (Apr 11, 2012)

thank you so much for this thread!
i've been spinning my head around NetBeans not showing any intellisense and the sh!t.
this one made me smile (silent LoL) for the day.


----------



## Bidwell (May 24, 2012)

It has to do with having a "Hank Hill" ass.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Showing some crack is the icing on the cake when your passing someone....... geeeeeeze

Be careful, they give tickets for sagging where I live.... just say'n


----------

